# Option boards?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

i been looking around seeing if anyone has commented on Option Snowboards.. Im looking at 06 Mendenhall.. Any negitives on Option? and or what are the positives. i would like to know what i can.. thanks


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

They're tanks built to slide on snow. And the Mendenhall is one of their park boards.


----------

